# Oklahoma area meeting?



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey all, I was wanting to go to the meeting in New Jersey at Jason's but I;m afraid I wont be able to make it. I was wondering if anyone from the Oklahoma area or Texas area or Kansas area or anywhere by Oklahoma has meetings? I would love to go to some local meetings if we had any over here.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

you should try posting this in your regions section . might get a better response.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh sorry, how do I switch it?


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

He is in the correct region, well 1 of them.
Oklahoma does NOT have meetings, mainly becuase we probably only have about 3-4 people in the Tulsa area and another 3-4 in the OKC area.
Kansas DOES have meetings in Lawrence, Kansas, but they are in the Midwest region.

I'd be open to having an Oklahoma meetup. Maybe if we PLAN for it, like in July or August, we can gather up some folks. Maybe have a guest speaker from the zoo or something, even host it at the Tulsa Zoo Education Center (free!).
What'd you think?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

We have been discussing a get together down here in Dallas. You guys aren't all that far away. It might be a good option to join forces.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah I think that would be cool, joining up. Also Bricespice the zoo would be a cool idea. I actually work volunteer with the keepers in the herp area lol.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

This is an interesting idea....I will follow along


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Awesome! So who all would go to it? Where would we have it at?


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

So... I've decided that the regional section is way too far down the page. Or maybe I'm just too lazy to scroll down. 

But yeah... Let's get together and talk about frogs, plants and vivs. It's going to have to be when I've got money to buy stuff or trade though.

I'd be up for going up to 4hr's north or south. I bet at least Chris, Brice and I could car pool.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Get Dendrodave in on this as well...he is in Tulsa (as am I at the moment)...


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Also, last I checked Oklahoma is midwest, not southwest, right?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

stemcellular said:


> Get Dendrodave in on this as well...he is in Tulsa (as am I at the moment)...


Oh i'm in on this, I responded to Quaz's thread...Like I said there, I'd invite you all over to my place but it is still a mess, and it would be unrealistic for me to promise to have it clean soon  I tend to procrastinate badly in that area. But if something comes together fairly locally I'll try to make it.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

stemcellular said:


> Also, last I checked Oklahoma is midwest, not southwest, right?


Its adjacent to Hell...thats all I know. In fact I'd call it a suburb  Hmm...it really does kinda have a lot in common with purgatory.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey guys, we are having a meeting in Dallas at the end of the month. We would love to have you guys come down. Should be plenty of stuff up for sale and trade.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

How much people are usually at the Dallas meetings?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

This is our first meeting, but we have about 17 confirmed to attend so far.


----------



## toxicfrogaddiction (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm definitely game for getting something going in OK (for all 5 of us anyway) 
We all should plan something out, we can meet up-socialize, sell, trade...etc


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

If I plan it is everyone game to come to Tulsa in March or April? I can get it setup at the Education Center at the Tulsa Zoo on a saturday or sunday.

Who would be willing to attend from the NON Tulsa area?


----------



## Bananaslug (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm in Tulsa, I'll be there.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

THat'd be real cool brice. How bout the end of Feb? THe 19th and 20th is the show.


----------

